# mini lop colour?



## niki1 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a litter of mini lops which are all choc otter and lilac otter except 1 which I don't know what it would be called. It is orange with chocolate spots, does anybody know what colour this is? Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

niki1 said:


> Hi, I have a litter of mini lops which are all choc otter and lilac otter except 1 which I don't know what it would be called. It is orange with chocolate spots, does anybody know what colour this is? Thanks


Can you post a pic?


----------



## niki1 (May 18, 2011)

This is the one!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its a harliquin


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I used to have a mini lop that coloured a few years back. Her name was Sandy :001_wub:


----------



## niki1 (May 18, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i find it a bit strange that you are breeding but dont know a simple colour like a harliquin though.....
what are your reasons for breeding? where are your breeding stock from? do you know their genetic backgrounds going back atleast 4 generations on either side?


----------

